# chicken loosing weight



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

First of all...I live in N. Texas. We have 80% humidity and 100° temps right now. U have a hen that started laying in March and has been productive every day. She and another hen the same age have lost weight and almost completely stopped laying. I'm assuming the heat. Um going to give electrolilites today. Now 12 days ago I had to worm with Wazine. But, they were fine. But yesterday my hen was just lazy distant. Today she is fine. I change water daily and water down shady areas for them to lay down and cool off. Oh and they are free range. Any suggestions?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Have you weighted them to confirm they lost weight or are you going by looks ? It is the time of year for molting which can make a chicken look like they are thinner. As for the lazy, its hot she may just be hot.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Have you weighted them to confirm they lost weight or are you going by looks ? It is the time of year for molting which can make a chicken look like they are thinner. As for the lazy, its hot she may just be hot.


Just by looking at her. She's fine today and even laid an egg.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

vanthes2007 said:


> Just by looking at her. She's fine today and even laid an egg.


Good to hear. I live just north of Galveston. I also have added a mister(the kind that hooks to a water hose and is at Home Depot or lowes, it is hard plastic with two mister nozzles at the end. I then hooked it into a sprinkler timer (orbitz brand that is meant for sprinklers, that hooks to your outside faucet). Then it is set to come on 3 x a day, during the hotter times. Hope that helps some. My gals have starters to go into it and play when it is on.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

Jim said:


> Good to hear. I live just north of Galveston. I also have added a mister(the kind that hooks to a water hose and is at Home Depot or lowes, it is hard plastic with two mister nozzles at the end. I then hooked it into a sprinkler timer (orbitz brand that is meant for sprinklers, that hooks to your outside faucet). Then it is set to come on 3 x a day, during the hotter times. Hope that helps some. My gals have starters to go into it and play when it is on.


I will have to look into that. Any chance you remember the price ?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

vanthes2007 said:


> I will have to look into that. Any chance you remember the price ?


I have had them a few years for around the pool, but like 7-10 each. For my third one, I have a sprayer for the end of a garden hose that has a most setting, I use tharpt just the same with it attached to a fence. And that one is easier to store! Just another idea.


----------



## vanthes2007 (May 29, 2013)

Jim said:


> I have had them a few years for around the pool, but like 7-10 each. For my third one, I have a sprayer for the end of a garden hose that has a most setting, I use tharpt just the same with it attached to a fence. And that one is easier to store! Just another idea.


That's funny you mention water hose. We have several 100 year old pecan trees in back and we put hose in mist and put a nail in tree to hold nozzle and keep it in mist. Our water bill is same amount every month. So no expensive water bill.


----------

